# a serious trend on bad distribution why are the distro so bad part 2



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Yes i have order 5 cd and a box-set nothing came yet, yes i know each time they says ohh it can take 1 week two weeks at worst and it's always longer, they should at least tell the truth says lisen it will take 4 to 8 weeks or six month we dont know?

Godammit this anger me, does the distribution is guilty of this, i mean if the store did not have to pass trough these distro and contact label directly this would not be a problem perhaps.

Than there are store are distrubutor that are lazy you order and the cd out of print they wont tell you until you phone or email them.

Than i ask why the lazyness and sloppy service, Customer have wright we pay there bread and butter dress em whatever they own us a good service...

Do you guys have the same problem cd that take forever to be ship or lazy distro, is this like this in america or canada?

:tiphat:


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

I am in the US, and I have not had these issues. When I order from Amazon, the order tends to come in sooner than quoted instead of later.

What store are you using that has such bad distribution, and what country?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> Yes i have order 5 cd and a box-set nothing came yet, yes i know each time they says ohh it can take 1 week two weeks at worst and it's always longer, they should at least tell the truth says lisen it will take 4 to 8 weeks or six month we dont know?
> 
> Godammit this anger me, does the distribution is guilty of this, i mean if the store did not have to pass trough these distro and contact label directly this would not be a problem perhaps.
> 
> ...


Only from Canada, that's outrageous


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

Sorry to hear about this problem *deprofundis*. If I order something that I know will take a long time to ship, I try to forget about it and focus on something else until it arrives.


----------

